# Jellyfish



## Justdragons (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello guys, so on the weekend i was looking through the net and found a great site. not sure of the forum rules but if its ok ill post the link ( very good for passing some time at work lol ) but on this site is jellyfish tank set up. now i looked in to this when i was younger and found they are hard to keep because of their being salt water and getting sucked in to filters and so on. but this bloke has made keeping moon jellyfish quite big in the states with a type of tank he has designed and is now selling. the part im finding hard is finding a jellyfish breeder here or if it is even legal to keep them as a pet here in aus. anyone here in to this sort of thing or have any ideas on the topic? i understand its not for everyone but im quite intrigued as ive never really seen a captive jellyfish and know little to stuff all about them..


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 26, 2011)

Got to be an up grade from sea monkeys


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 26, 2011)

lol sea monkeys... 

they say its soothing to have a jellyfish tank, something about the way they gloop around the place.


----------



## Jeffa (Sep 26, 2011)

cant help but why not go to the beach and grab a bluebottle, dont think the public would mind and cant see it being illegal.
Are you after these moon types or anything particular?


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 26, 2011)

well i guess something that wont kill me when im cleaning is a plus. i live in adelaide and dont really know if there is alot of jellyfish around here. how do you think one would go about catching a jelly fish?? in saying that i have seen them around just unsure on where to get one.. is it ok to post links to other sites here or will i get banned?


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 26, 2011)

Jeffa said:


> cant help but why not go to the beach and grab a bluebottle, dont think the public would mind and cant see it being illegal.
> Are you after these moon types or anything particular?



what makes you think it wouldn't be illegal? can you catch wild reptiles , birds ,marsupials, mammals etc from the wild t keep as pets without paper work?


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 26, 2011)

I know a place you can get jellyfish, but I'm not sold on the ethics of keeping them, so I won't mention it.
but you need a marine tank set up well in advance to allow it too cycle, and not just be stable for a day or two...as it'll often crash again...needs a few months. They are a fair amount of work, and if you holiday often it won't work at all.
I use to keep large amounts of marine eels amongst other things.


Another problem you'll see overcome at marine parks by jets coming from the side of the tanks, is they can hit themselves on the glass and die.


----------



## Jeffa (Sep 26, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> what makes you think it wouldn't be illegal? can you catch wild reptiles , birds ,marsupials, mammals etc from the wild t keep as pets without paper work?



No you cannot unless they are a pest. But you are allowed to catch invertibrates and keep these as pets. Do Jellyfish have backbones?


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 26, 2011)

Jeffa said:


> No you cannot unless they are a pest. But you are allowed to catch invertibrates and keep these as pets. Do Jellyfish have backbones?


nope they don't  haha didn't know bout the invertebrate keeping laws thanks for clearing that up :]


----------



## JordanG (Sep 26, 2011)

you can collect and keep jellyfish legally because they are invertebrates, but not in WA i think?


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah if its applies under invertebrate rules than you cant collect from WA, NT or a national park


----------



## fugawi (Sep 26, 2011)

As far as I know they don't come under National Parks and Wildlife laws, they come under fisheries laws. I don't think that they have a bag limit or anything like that.


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 27, 2011)

yep no bones at all... or a brain for that matter. and if you google jellyfish art this guy has started to produce jellyfish tanks that look quite modern. he has won alot of awards for design and stuff for them. not cheap but interesting. i have no problem keeping an invert the requires some time and common sence. i keep my reptiles very clean and well looked after and spare no expense when shelling out for hardware so i see no problem in having a go with marine.. i know some people who are complete derros who manage to upkeep small saltwater tanks so i feel i have a good fighting chance. lol now i just need my jellies.

in saying that id rather buy from a breeder if there is such a thing in aus rather than taking from the wild.


----------



## Jeffa (Sep 27, 2011)

Might be worthwile dropping an email to places like seaworld and sydney aquarium to see if they know of people breeding for research. Also try large petshops that specialise in fish etc.

Good luck and post pics when you are successful.


----------



## miss2 (Sep 27, 2011)

link?


----------



## hurcorh (Sep 27, 2011)

why dont you try your local aquariums?


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 27, 2011)

This Is Why I'm Broke is where i found the tank to start with,
Jellyfish Tanks | Pet Jellyfish, Jellyfish Aquariums, and Accessories is where the tanks are.

mods if this is against the rules please have mercy.. lol

lol i rang a few aquarium stores today and they all laughed at me..


----------



## Jen (Sep 28, 2011)

AQWA has some amazing jelly fish tanks, the one with the tiny tiny jellies is mesmerising


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 2, 2011)

Melbourne aquarium has some great Jelly fish tanks


----------

